
Programming in LIL: A Tutorial (1974) - panic
http://www.ultimate.com/phil/lil/tut.html
======
musicale
It has always surprised me that more assembly languages weren't written this
way, as a C-like language with a fixed set of register variables.

Then again C maps fairly well to PDP-11 assembly language anyway so perhaps
there isn't/wasn't much of need for a more user-friendly lower-level assembly
or implementation language.

------
chkaloon
There's a bug in the first example. t0?

~~~
kazinator
Looks like bad OCR:

    
    
      mov x,r0
      add y,t0
      mov r0,w
      add z,r0
    

t and r have some similarities, more or less depending on typeface.

Or, maybe human OCR; just spotted the disclaimer at the top: _It has been re-
typed by Phil Budne, who is to blame for any transcription errors._

